# Verão Anticipado!



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Abr 2007 às 23:38)

By: La Voz de Galicia

Las temperaturas máximas registradas en las ciudades gallegas en lo que va de abril *superan hasta en 2 grados los valores normales para esta época del año*. El anticiclón instalado en el Atlántico norte desde comienzos de mes y la creciente duración de los días están dando lugar a un anticipo veraniego que ya en sus primeras jornadas disparó los termómetros por encima de los 25 grados en las dos provincias del sur. *Ayer MeteoGalicia midió 27 grados en Ourense y 26 en Pontevedra, y los valores previstos para hoy son ligeramente superiores (28 en Ourense)*, atendiendo al aumento de las temperaturas nocturnas que se produce inevitablemente tras varios días de calentamiento, y a su vez propicia el ascenso de las máximas. 

Este ciclo tocará techo con la *formación de tormentas *como las que a media tarde de ayer cayeron en la capital ourensana y en otros puntos del interior y de las Rías Baixas, alimentadas por el aire frío embolsado en las capas medias de la atmósfera. Mientras ese refresco no se generalice, Galicia continuará bajo los efectos de una racha cálida que ya acumula un superávit térmico notable, y eso a falta de dos semanas para acabar el mes. En Santiago la media de las temperaturas máximas se situó ayer en 18,1 grados, frente a los 15,5 normales; en Pontevedra superó los 20, por los 18 de la serie climática, y en Ferrol rozó los 18, cuando lo propio de abril son 15,6 grados. 

*Históricos 41° en Lourizán *

No se batieron, en todo caso, las máximas absolutas anotadas por los meteorólogos en la serie histórica de este mes, que recoge los 41 grados registrados en 1968 en Pontevedra por el Instituto Nacional de Meteorología, los 30 de Lugo observados por MeteoGalicia en 1994, o los 32,8 de Ourense en abril de 1994. Ni parece que se vayan a batir en lo que queda de mes. *El pronóstico a medio plazo recoge para la próxima semana alta probabilidad de lluvias, con toda Galicia bajo los efectos de las borrascas atlánticas. *
La cobertura nubosa impediría un ascenso térmico tan acusado como el actual, aunque a estas alturas de año, con 13 horas diarias de sol, *los episodios de frío están cada vez más lejos*. Fuentes de MeteoGalicia indicaron que aunque el estado de *la atmósfera sigue muy condicionado por el invierno, la duración del día y la inclinación del sol equivalen a las de finales de agosto, por lo que los termómetros suben por necesidad. *


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2007 às 00:09)

Por aqui o mês de Abril ainda só leva uma anomalia de 1ºC graças aos primeiros 7 dias. No entanto, estes últimos 4 dias foram muito quentes e ainda deve continuar assim por mais alguns dias.


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 08:22)

Esses 41ºC de Lourizán como máximo de Abril parece-me um bocado exagerado , não   ?
O máximo histórico para Braga é de 33,8ºC .


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 12:19)

GranNevada disse:


> Esses 41ºC de Lourizán como máximo de Abril parece-me um bocado exagerado , não   ?
> O máximo histórico para Braga é de 33,8ºC .



Sim concordo amigo GranNevada. 41ºC é muito exagerado, muito mesmo! Nem 35ºC acerdito! Ou entao isso fica noutra zona do mundo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 12:21)

Olha que pode não ser! Por exemplo Ourense no vale do Minho é das cidades mais quentes de Espanha, competindo com as mediterranicas e andaluzas! Mas também não sei onde essa terra fica! Mas se for no Vale do Minho ou do Sil, ou do Umia bem pode ser!


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 13:35)

A temp. máxima que encontro para um mês de Abril , segundo as "Normais Climatológicas 1931/60
" , é de 37,5ºC em Montemor-O-Velho ...
É pena não estarem publicadas as normais mais recentes pois acho que houve temps. mais elevadas na década de 90  
De qualquer maneira , aquele valor continua a parecer-me muito alto para a época .


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 14:09)

Segundo o livro "Climatologia de España y Portugal" de Innocencio F. Tullot , a temperatura mais alta de Ourense para o mês de Abril , período 1973/90 , foi de 29,4ºC , apenas .

Editado : pois , mas o artigo refere o ano de 1994 ...


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 14:11)

Segundo a Wikipedia :

Lourizán é unha parroquia do concello de Pontevedra. Linda ao norte con Salcedo e a ría de Pontevedra, ao sul con Salcedo e San Xulián de Marín, ao leste outra volta con Salcedo e ao oeste con San Xulián de Marín e a Ría.

A altura máxima é de 100 m. A costa é recortada e os accidentes costeiros máis salientábeis son as puntas da Laxe da Rache e Cabo de Praceres e as praias de Lourizán e Praíña.

Lourizán dista 4 kms. da capital do concello e comunícase por medio da autovía Pontevedra-Marín. Existe tamén a estrada antiga por onde circula, principalmente, o transporte público.

Conta cuns 4.000 habitantes repartidos nas entidades de Agrovello, Carballeira, Caritel, Camboa, Cunchidos, Estrivela, Igrexa, Meán, Nogueiras, Outeiro, Pexegueiro, Praceres, Regueiriño, Rial, Rorís e Rozo.

Na parroquia atópanse varios petroglifos. O lugar de maior interese é o Pazo de Lourizán, finca da veraneo da familia Montero Ríos e hoxe Centro de Investigacións Forestais. Tamén destacan a igrexa da Nosa Señora dos Praceres e a capela de Santo André.

A festa patronal celébrase o día 30 de novembro (Santo André). Tamén se celebra a Nosa Señora dos Praceres, normalmente no mes de maio.

Traído desde "http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louriz%C3%A1n%2C_Pontevedra"


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 14:15)

Ou seja , Lourizán fica a apenas 4 Km de Pontevedra , mesmo junto ao mar e a temp. mais alta para Abril em Pontevedra , segundo o livro que atrás citei , é de 29,4ºC .
Para Santiago de Compostela é de 28,8ºC.
Cada vez mais me parece irreal aquele valor ...  
Como veêm há que investigar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 14:31)

Bom trabalho! Realmente é de mais! Mas não inventei nada! Podem verificar no sitio www.lavozdegalicia.es...

Sei que Ourense é mto quente! Mas Pontevedra já nem tanto! Realmente é mto estranho!


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 14:39)

Eu não digo que inventaste  
Apenas acho que esse valor é questionável - muito questionável , para mais junto ao mar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 14:39)

"41 grados registrados en *1968 *en Pontevedra por el Instituto Nacional de Meteorología" A data é 1968! Podem colocar aqui o link do sitio onde posso ver os registos? Agradeço!


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 14:46)

Isso já eu tinha visto , que era 1968 , o pior é saber onde estão esses registos . Também gostava de os ver ...


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 14:48)

Bem , vou perguntar no Meteored e amanhã digo alguma coisa , se alguém de lá responder e souber ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 14:52)

Então vou confiar no profissionalismo do IM Español! Penso que não iriam colocar dados falsos num jornal como este! Mas que 1968 deve ter sido muito estranho, lá isso deve!


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 15:08)

Olha que não . Acabo de ver os registos de Braga de Abril de 1968 e foi um mês bastante fresco . Média das máximas de 15,7ºC e das mínimas de 6.9ºc.
A máxima absoluta aqui em Braga , nesse mês , foi de apenas 21,3ºC no dia 24 e só houve 5 dias com temperatura máxima acima de 20ºC : 20,3 no dia 1 , 20,8 nos dias 9 e 10 , 20,3 no dia 11 e 21,3 no dia 24 .
Foi um mês muito chuvoso - aqui , caíram 246,0 mm..
Cada vez mais me parece impossível aquele valor dada a proximidade com Braga . Se eles tivessem tido 41 ºC , concerteza que aqui em Braga teria feito também calor , mas pelos vistos não foi nada assim . Os meus dados não mentem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 15:13)

Este gajo não brinca em serviço! Ok! Convenceste-me!
Não sei se reparas-t mas já és CUMULUS! Parabéns!


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 15:21)

Eh , eh , eh . É para isto que as séries de dados servem


----------



## Fil (20 Abr 2007 às 01:38)

Acho um absurdo esses 41ºC em abril num local tão a norte e tão perto do mar. Essa temperatura deve ser a máxima absoluta de Lourizán. Só para ter noção, a máxima absoluta de Beja no mês de abril é de 33,2ºC, e a de Faro é de 30,1ºC.

Quanto à notícia em si, não podia estar mais de acordo. Estas temperaturas são mais própias de junho que de abril. Depois de um inicio fresco, estava com esperanças de acabar este mês abaixo da média. Mas depois de estes dias e das previsões até ao final do mês, já perdi a esperança por completo...


----------



## Fil (20 Abr 2007 às 01:53)

Pelo site do INM, temperaturas máximas absolutas em abril:

Pontevedra/Instituto: 31,0ºC (18/04/1896)
Pontevedra/Mourente: 30,6 (30/04/1997)

A máxima absoluta anual em ambas as estações não chega aos 41ºC.


----------

